# Unladen condition, with tires on the ground?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Bigplanz said:


> Back shocks on my 95 Villager will need to be replaced, probably in the spring since I don't have an indoor work space. It is pretty straight forward but the installation requires the vehicle to be in an unladen condition with tires on the ground. I know what an unladen condition is but do they mean the whole weight of the vehicle should be on the ground or just the tires barely touching the ground? *I am guessing the whole weight of the vehicle should be on the tires but thought I'd check. *Thanks.


Naw,... That means the full weight of the vehicle is on jackstands, holding the Body up, 'n the tires, still Just touchin' the ground...

Yer tryin' to unload the suspension...


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

are the shocks inside the springs or outside?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

btw, as interim measure, drop about 200 lb ballast inside the cargo bay. Spare well always works best. You'll be surprised, how much it'll smooth your ride.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

No coil springs on this van in the rear. Leaf springs.


----------

